# Whale Pictures



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Hi, my name is Bianca and my husband always posts pictures on fishing board. I am always the one that takes the pictures. He told me we could not put these on the fishing forum because we did not catch these, so I want to share them with you on here. I am really proud of these pictures. They were taken from our boat offshore of Angola. We were able to get so close to these whales that I got scared (and a little mad at Clay). I used a Sony digital SLR camera to take these pictures. Enjoy...


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome Whale Pictures*

*Those photos are so good because you were close. You probably could*
*smell them.*

*You were so close that you should be awarded a medal of ,,,,*
*Honor of the whale,etc...*

*It would be exciting to witness the whales like that.*

*Thank you for posting. A greenie*


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great work. Feel free to repost some of your great Marlin action shots here as well!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice....good shots....Presume you have the Sony A100 DSLR? regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the photo forum. You can post your images here for sure. These are great and I too would be proud to have taken them. Of course Clay could have said he caught them and you took the pictures after he released them from his Boga Grip


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice pictures.....I really like the last one.....thanks for sharing...


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*More pics*

Thanks Rich. We do have a Sony A100 DSLR. It is our first Digital SLR and we are really enjoying it. 
BTW, Happy Birthday!!

Clay posted these on the fishing board a few weeks ago, but here they are again. The fishing is incredible offshore of Angola and Clay and his friends caught and released 5 blue marlin in 8 days (although he will tell you it was 5 marlin in only 3 fishing trips).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That first marlin shot is very nice!


----------

